# halloween mask



## pets4life (Feb 22, 2011)

Hey guys was just wondering any ideas for good halloween masks? i am stupid i should have bought some on sale after halloween? I was thinking of putting it on a decoy that is really good but my dog already knows and doing real life scenarios with? Has anyone ever done this? any idea where to get masks from? Monsters ones be good?


----------



## DFrost (Oct 29, 2006)

So you don't think the dog's sense of smell would tell him who the decoy regardless of the mask?

DFrost


----------



## pets4life (Feb 22, 2011)

work with the wind


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I was at a protection challenge and the decoy had to wear a mask while the dog was in a kennel(handler unlocking gates in the kennel to get to the next one) Most dogs were not bothered by the mask whatsoever. The decoy even made weird non threatening movements right at the dogs level w/ fencing separating them. Not sure the dogs concerned themselves with the ugly look as much as they did with the movement of the decoy. The next level the decoys were dressed in zombie attire, not sure that ramped the dogs up either. Though I know that facial expression/eye contact is high on the list of communication.
If the zombies were smelling of fear, real blood or drug adrenaline, maybe they'd have gotten more of a reaction?


----------



## DFrost (Oct 29, 2006)

pets4life said:


> work with the wind


with it, against it, the dog first will recognize the equipment, secondly the smell of the decoy. Rather than a mask, you would best be served by changing the profile of the whole body. 

My point is; if you train the dog to respond to a command, the 'look" isn't going to matter. The dog reacts as commanded. The dog shouldn't need encourage to engage.



DFrost


----------



## SueDoNimm (Jul 3, 2012)

I don't think a dog with any sense would be at all fazed by a mask. My daughter had this terrible Scream costume for Halloween that completely covered her from head to toe and our dog didn't even give her a second look. He knew exactly who she was without even getting close to her. If your dog already knows the decoy, I don't think a mask would make any difference.


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pets4life (Feb 22, 2011)

the decoy would attack me without the suit this time jump out of the woods while we are walking 

its to proof the dog in all situations with all kind of wierd stuff i was thinking of using a robbers mask you can see the eyes.


the decoy will be wearing things the dog has never seen.

we have done this type of stuff before just never used a mask though


----------

